# kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?



## sascha02 (19. Mai 2006)

ich will pfingsten nach eckernförde auf hornhecht.evtl. mit boot bloß was mach wenn ich 50-100m vor der küste einen hornhcht in meinem boot stecken habe???da hab ich übelste paras vor,was meint ihr???


----------



## Karpfenkiller (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

lol
Also ich glaube, dass heutzutage ein Schlauchboot locker dem "Schnabel" von einem Hornhecht standhält. Aber wie sollte das passieren?!? Meinst er greift dich an!?^^ Und wenn dann doch mal der Monsterhornhecht dein Boot geschrootet haben sollte, kannste deine besagten 50 Meter da ja auch noch bis zur Küste schwimmen... Obwohl das meiner Ansicht nach nicht der Fall sein wird!!!

Nick


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Also ich weiß ja nicht aus was dein boot gemacht ist und was für Mutanten hornhechte mit angespitzten Schnäbeln in Eckernförde rumschwimmen , aber ich würd mir eher um andere sachen gedanken machen   =).


----------



## HAVSEI (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Hallöchen.

Meines Erachtens nach haben die heutigen Schlauchboote eine Wandstärke von ca. 5 mm. Das sollte eigentlich jedem Hornischnabel standhalten. Du solltest dir eher Gedanken (wenn überhaupt) ob nicht ein Drilling kurz vor dem Boot aus dem Hornimaul ausschlitzt und dir dieser im Bootskörper hängen bleibt. Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bedeutend höher. :q :q :q 
Aber mal im ernst, mach dir ein paar schönere Gedanken und träum von einem entspannten Angeltag mit ausreichend Fisch.
Petri dafür.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Wie soll der Hornhecht denn in deinem Boot stecken bleiben? #c Frontalangriff??  

Nein, so stabil sind die Schnäbel auch nicht, wirst sehen, wie leicht die manchmal leider brechen.

Die einzige Gefahr ist der Haken und das Hinlegen des Bootes am Ufer #h


----------



## Der-Hechter (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

wenn du ihn abgeschlagen hast, dan brech ich ihm die schnabel-spitze ab, falls er nochmal zuckt, sonst piekst es zwischen den beinen#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				Der-Hechter schrieb:
			
		

> .... sonst piekst es zwischen den beinen


 
|scardie:


----------



## Lionhead (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				sascha02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will pfingsten nach eckernförde auf hornhecht.evtl. mit boot bloß was mach wenn ich 50-100m vor der küste einen hornhcht in meinem boot stecken habe???da hab ich übelste paras vor,was meint ihr???


 
Eher kollidierst du vor Eckernförde mit einem U-Boot.
Wenn du nicht gerade ein Seyvor (oder so ähnlich) Schlauchboot hast, kann dir nix passieren.
Ich als Grobmotoriker habe es in den letzten 4 Jahren noch nicht geschafft mich zu versenken, dann schafft ein Hornhecht es auch. Richtig ist aber, das man im Schlauchboot mit spitzen Gegenständen (Filetiermesser, Drillinge etc.) vorsichtig sein soll.

Viel Spass wünscht Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Stingray (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Also ich habe gesehen wie ein ganzer Schwarm Hornhechte, ein Schlauchboot angegriffen haben |uhoh: . Das war schrecklich |scardie: |scardie: !!! Nach dem die Hornhechte das Schlauchboot von vorne bis hinten aufgeschlitz haben, haben sie sich den Angler vorgenommen |scardie: . Oh Gott mir wird jetzt schon wieder schlecht |uhoh: . Habe aber gehört das nach drei Monaten Koma und 683 Stichen der Mann über dem Berg ist  . Er soll sogar schon wieder die ersten Worte gesprochen haben. Man sind das Killerfische |scardie: !!!

Gruß Thomas :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## torskkonge (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Moin.
Bringt der Storch die Kinder???
Wird man durchs küssen Schwanger???
Tschuldigung für diese Antwort.


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Vielleicht benutzen rivalisierende Angler Hornhechte, die bereits in Leichenstarre sind, als Wurfspeere


----------



## Skipper47 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Solange es kein  KUHWIESENHORNHECHT  ist besteht keine Gefahr.


----------



## Discocvw (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

lo jetzt fang nicht schon wieder mit der story an


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Sorry ... aber eine ernstgemeinte Frage sollte nicht so in's Lächerliche gezogen werden. 
Verarschen von Fragestellern sollte nicht Stil des Boards werden #d


----------



## holle (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht benutzen rivalisierende Angler Hornhechte, die bereits in Leichenstarre sind, als Wurfspeere




#r |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Stingray (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ... aber eine ernstgemeinte Frage sollte nicht so in's Lächerliche gezogen werden.
> Verarschen von Fragestellern sollte nicht Stil des Boards werden #d


 
Wieso verarschen ;+ . Ich traue mich ja nicht mal in´s Süßwasser mit nem Gummiboot. Da gibt das Stichlinge |scardie: .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

sascha, du hast das doch nicht ernst gemeint? hornhechte sind nämlich vögel, sie stechen nicht, sie singen. sieht man doch am schnabel
stichlinge sind wirklich gefährlicher. aber nicht so gefährlich wie seewölfe und seeskorpione. im weiten wasser angeln, ist nur was für lebensmüde#h


----------



## aal-andy (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

er hat doch geschrieben: geschrootet. ich denke es geht ihm hier nicht um den schnabel, sondern, dass die hornhechte evtl. bewaffnet sind und auf ihn schießen ?!

´tschuldigung vorab schonmal für so´n blöden kommentar von mir |rolleyes


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

so ein vogel|supergri
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 44398

	

		
			
		

		
	
ist doch ungefährlich!


----------



## Fischerforum (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Ich glaube auch kaum das ein Hornhecht ein Schlauchboot mit der heutigen Technik versenken könnte! Nimm auf alle fälle ein Flickzeug mit


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Hey lass dem Fisch ne Chance


----------



## Katze_01 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Moin

Man kann sich mit Leichenstarren Hornis echt Geil Duellieren.

hab erst letztes jahr in Dahme gegen Micky gewonnen, 

obwohl er die Wahl der Waffen, äh Fische hatte!!!

Und dann als Speer geworfen, geht bestimmt gut ab!


----------



## goeddoek (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Man kann sich mit Leichenstarren Hornis echt Geil Duellieren.
> 
> ...




Was meinst Du, wie die Engländer das Darts erfunden haben |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Neffifisch (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Wichtig ist nur, wenn der Horni wirklich im Boot steckt, nicht herausziehen!!!
Der wirkt dann wie ein Korken und die Luft bleibt länger drin. 

Grüße Neffifisch#h 
(Selbst Schlauchbootfaher war mir aber bisher des Problems noch nicht bewußt)


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Hähä, da soll mal einer sagen, im Anglerboard kann man nix lernen!!! LOL


----------



## Katze_01 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Moin

Wenn der Horni dann im Boot Steckt?

Geht der vom Druck auf wie ein Hefeteig, nur schneller, und platzt dann?

Bei den umherfliegenden Scrapnellen möcht ich dann nicht in der Nähe sein!!!

Voll Roadrunner Mäßig!


----------



## Katze_01 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Moin 
Als Nachtrag:

Ich denke gerade über Reaktivpanzerung oder zumindestens über Stahlplatten für mein Schlauchi nach!


----------



## sascha02 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe gesehen wie ein ganzer Schwarm Hornhechte, ein Schlauchboot angegriffen haben |uhoh: . Das war schrecklich |scardie: |scardie: !!! Nach dem die Hornhechte das Schlauchboot von vorne bis hinten aufgeschlitz haben, haben sie sich den Angler vorgenommen |scardie: . Oh Gott mir wird jetzt schon wieder schlecht |uhoh: . Habe aber gehört das nach drei Monaten Koma und 683 Stichen der Mann über dem Berg ist  . Er soll sogar schon wieder die ersten Worte gesprochen haben. Man sind das Killerfische |scardie: !!!
> 
> Gruß Thomas :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


 


du arsch:q ist ja gut bloß wenn es um meine angelklamotten geht bin ich die mutter der porzelan kiste und sehe mich dreima um bevor ich was starte
thx an alle leute


----------



## meeresdrachen (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Hallo Sascha02,

laß dich hier nicht ver----en.Zieh das Ding durch.
Was sollen da wohl die vielen Belly-Boot-Angler
machen?Die wären dann ja auch gefährdet.
Ich hoffe nur,du hast kein "Badeboot".
Nee,laß dir nichts "erzählen".
Nur fahr nicht zu weit raus.
Die Hornis sind da.Habe selbst schon welche
gefangen.Habe ein kleines Boot an der Küste
liegen,Campingplatz Grönwohld an der
E`förder Bucht.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

ich lach mich schlapp hier ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wurd auch Zeit das nach dem Eimer-Thread mal nen neuer Brüller kommt ... :q

@ Sascha ..... nur nicht zu ernst nehmen ! ;-)


----------



## Katze_01 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Okay

Schlauchi haben wir durch, oder nich?

Aber muß ich jetzt wirklich Angst haben, wenn ich mit dem Belly draussen bin?

Das geht dann bestimmt ab wie "Schmidts Katze",wenn ein Loch reingebohrt ist,

oder muß ich ne Pumpe Mitführen,

oder Flickzeug

oder wie wehre ich die angreifenden Hornis ab!

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Früher in einer anderen Zeit, als Stahl und metall noch teuer waren, und die Ehegatten ihr Frauen vor anderen Männern schützen mussten, gaben sie ihr geld für die keuscheitsgürtel der Frauen aus. Was sich so auswirkte, das man sich keine schwerter leisten konnte und so mussten sie sich anders behelfen um in die schlacht zu ziehn, und erfanden das hornischwert. Nach alter überlieferung wurde am ende des gefechtes gemeinsam das schwert aufgegessen. Ein altes bild aus dem jahre ist heute noch im museum von Paris zu finden. 

hier der beweis


mfg Lachsy


----------



## sascha02 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

wie wäre es wenn net jeder hier irgendeinen klugsche!ßer kommentar abgibt also wenn ihr euch nur über andere leute lustig machen könnt seit ihr arm.
ich frage mich wozu so ein forum erstellt wurde!!!nur um auf andere kosten spaß zu haben!!!ich weiß ich bin jetzt 100%der spielverderber o.ä.aber das ist mir egal mal ein spruch am rande,okay sage ich nix gegen aber wenn das über drei seiten geht ist es wohl berechtigt wenn man sich aufregt!!!
das war eine ernst gemeinte frage,ich war einfach nur skeptisch.wenn ihr alle jungangler so behandelt wird es kein wunder sein wenn man in 10 jahren nur noch ausländer oder arsc!löcher am teich vorfindet


----------



## bennie (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

sag mal haste iwie son billige schlauchi? wenn ja, lass die ostsee sein!

PS: *hust*rassist*hust*


----------



## tamandua (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				sascha02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]wenn ihr alle jungangler so behandelt wird es kein wunder sein wenn man in 10 jahren nur noch ausländer oder arsc!löcher am teich vorfindet


Egal, was man von lustigen Kommentaren zu seinen eigenen, amüsanten Fragestellungen hält:
Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich als ernsthafter Diskutant selbst diqualifiziert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Eigentor. Ich hoffe, es ist dir in einem Anflug von jugendlichem Leichtsinn nur herausgerutscht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

Moin Sascha, nun mal immer langsam mit deinen Ausdrücken bitte.
Das hier mit deinem Thema so verarschend wie du es sagst umgegengen wird ist doch wohl normal. Ich habe mich auch gekugelt als ich das neulich gelesen habe. 
Darum muß ich jetzt mal fragen, was hast du für ein Schlauchboot und hast du schon mal einen Hornfisch gesehen und in der Hand gehabt? Der Schnabel sieht wohl spitz und scharf aus, ist doch aber wirklich nur ein Tiermaul. Den Schnabel bekommst du doch nicht mal in deine Hand gepiekt, wie soll er da ein pralles Schlauch-, oder Bellyboot durchbohren.
Ich entschuldige mich jetzt mal für alle von denen du dich verarscht gefüht hast und bedenke bitte, villeicht haben sich die Poster ja auch verarscht gefühlt. Wer kann schon ahnen das du so eine Frage ernst meinst. 
Also sage ich mal abschießend, nimm dein Boot, Schlauchi oder Belly und fahre zum angeln. Die Hornies können dir nichts anhaben. Ok? :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

@sascha,
Du solltest dich wirklich um eine andere Sprache bemühen, wenn Du möchtest, das man Dir hilft. Es ist auch schon mancher " aus Versehen" baden gegangen, wenn er andere nur als Ar... u.ä. betitelt hat, die er nicht kannte. 
Und nicht jeder hier hat Dir schlechte Tips gegeben, wenn auch teilweise zwischen den Zeilen, was Deiner jugendlichen Unerfahrenheit zuschreibbar ist.
1. Keiner weiß, was Du für ein schlauchboot hast, ein Badeboot übersteht schon den Stich einer Mücke nicht.
2. Hornhechte werden Dich nicht angreifen!
3. Generell mußt Du in einem Schlauchboot Vorsicht walten lassen. Aufpassen auf alles spitze und scharfe. Ich würde vielleicht das Bootsinnere mit einer festen Plane zusätzlich schützen.
4. Das mit dem Brechen des schnabels aus Absicht würde ich sein lassen. Beim Schnabel des Hornis handelt es sich um Knorpel- Knochengewebe, das beim Brechen definitiv spitzere Stellen hervorruft, als der Schnabel selbst.
5. Nehme Dir doch, wenn Du trotzdem noch Probleme hast, eine Maurertuppe mit. In der kannst Du die Hornies unterbringen und hast definitiv nicht die Gefahr, daß die Hornies an die Bootshaut kommen. Nur den Platz dafür mußt Du haben.
6. Wenn Du immer noch Angst hast, laß das Fahren auf der Ostsee mit einem schlauchboot. Deine Unsicherheit potenziert jede noch so kleine Gefahr, die vom Meer ausgeht.
Du kannst an vielen Stellen von Land aus auf Hornies gehen oder schließe dich anderen Leuten an, die mit festeren Booten oder Kuttern rausfahren.
7. Als Angler brauchst Du viel mehr Geduld und Humor !!! Das Lachen gehört für fast alle zum Boardleben dazu! Und vielleicht haben viele nicht gesehen, wie jung Du bist, und es sich eher um eine Junganglerfrage als einer Brandungsangelfrage handelt. Also, gehe alles etwas ruhiger an, dann kannst Du dich auch wesentlich besser entspannen!


----------



## Stingray (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*



			
				meeresdrachen schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen da wohl die vielen Belly-Boot-Angler
> machen?Die wären dann ja auch gefährdet.


 

|uhoh: |uhoh: Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ein Schwarm Hornhechte mit vollen Speed zwischen den Beinen eines Belly Bootanglers auftauchen will, um mal zu sehen ob der Rapps noch blüht |scardie: |scardie: |uhoh: |uhoh: . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Katze_01 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

@ Stingray

Alder, ich würd richtig Angst bekommen!

Und dann auch noch von unten, mit tierischen Speed.
Na dann gute Nacht Marie!

Stell dir mal vor, 
du sitzt in deinem Schlauchi 

und bist plötzlich ein Fakir der auf Nägeln äääääh Schnäbeln läuft!


----------



## bennie (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

glatter Durchschuss 

Da kommt der Horni oben wieder raus.... und mit nem Sprung wieder ins Wasser ^^


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: kann ein hornhecht mein schlauchboot schrooten?*

So Leute ich denke mal nun reicht es. Ein Hornhecht kann einem normalen Ostseetauglichen Boot nichts anhaben, das ist der Tipp den Sascha haben wollte und den hat er jetzt bekommen.
Darum mach hier jetzt mal dicht denn das hat nichts mehr mit Angelertipps zu tun sondern mit Angellatein und Gelaber. 
Ich wünsche allen Petri heil und gefahrloses Horniangeln.


----------

